# Marvel vs DC round 2



## CNida (Nov 3, 2013)

Round 2! Who wins? How/why? Nerd hats, people!

Iron Man vs. Cyborg

Henry Pym vs. Apache Chief

Thor vs Wonder Woman

Deadpool vs Deathstroke

Lobo vs Wolverine

Venom vs. Solomon Grundy

Ghost Rider vs. Ares (DC)

Namor vs Aqua Man


____________________________

"A man who has attained mastery of an art reveals it in his every action." - Anonymous


----------



## CNida (Nov 3, 2013)

Here's my take.

Iron Man vs. Cyborg
     This one is a toss-up for me. Would likely be a battle of wits just as much as machinery. I'll give Iron Man the nod here, though it could easily go either way.

Henry Pym vs. Apache Chief
     I think Henry has a few more tricks up his sleeve other than simply "growing", so I give Henry the nod here. He will out-think Apache Chief.

Thor vs Wonder Woman
     Another good one. I have to go with Thor here. I think Mjolnir and the ability to use lightning based attacks will overcome the magic shield and lasso.

Deadpool vs Deathstroke
     This is a coin toss for me. I pick Deadpool winning via having a deadly insult game that rivals his martial ability.

Lobo vs Wolverine
     This would be a gritty fight to be sure. I would go with Lobo. Bigger, stronger, and a lot meaner. And that is saying something.

Venom vs. Solomon Grundy
     Not sure why I came up with this one but it sounds interesting to me. I think Venom would probably tear Grundy up but... Grundy is a zombie. He doesn't die easy. Hell, you might argue he just doesn't die.

Ghost Rider vs. Ares (DC)
     I think if Ghost Rider locks his gaze on Ares, Ares will have a very bad day. Otherwise it's all Ares.

Namor vs Aqua Man
     A coin toss to be sure. I would probably go with Namor on this one. Though I can't fathom how since I am not terribly knowledgeable on either character.




____________________________

"A man who has attained mastery of an art reveals it in his every action." - Anonymous


----------

